# Just had a premature baby due to pre-eclampsia



## morgan2412

Hi Ladies, I was just wanted some advice. Saturday 12th December I had a emergency C-Section due to pre eclampsia. Little Freya was born at 32wks. As I was in hospital from them wednesday due to high blood pressure and pre eclampsia symptons they managed to give me the 2 steriod shots for her lung development incase they had to deliver baby. They say she was born a good weight 3lb10 and currently in the neonatal unit at the Luton & Dunstable hospital. Does anyone know how long she may have to stay in for? She is doing well and is on full feeds and is back up to her birth weight after losing weight.

Desperate to get her home but I know she is in the best place.

xx


----------



## mum2beagain

i have not had a premi my self but my auntie did and my cousin was not allwoed to leave untill she weighed 5lbs hope this helps hun congrats on ur lil girl x


----------



## AP

When my Alex was born i was told at first its about 5lb, but it really depends on how their breathing is, any complications, and if they can feed. Once these things are established then you should be fine and your little one can go home.

My Alex was tube fed and on oxygen for a long time and it was only a few days before her due date that we got her out.


----------



## AP

and omg - how rude am I?......

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:N4s-OwcI6xTkrM:https://www.okbpa.org/homesite/images/clipart/Congratulations.jpg


----------



## grumpymoo

Congratulations!!!! you must be thrilled with little Freya:happydance:

Rose weighed 4lb when she came home and was allowed home once her bf was established so her feeding tube could be removed.

I was desperate to get her home too and the minute she was ready we whisked her home.

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

The NICU criteria here seemed to be weight (2kg), breathing sorted (stable on or off oxygen), and feeding sorted - I had to switch to bottle-feeding EBM to achieve this one, as Andrew wouldn't feed competently from the breast. 

General rule of thumb is expect your baby to be in until the original due date - anything sooner is a bonus! Andrew came home two days after his original date.


----------



## Bec L

We were told to expect Poppy to be in till her due date too - ie for 6 weeks but she came out after 2 weeks once we had established breastfeeding and her tubes were out. 

Congratulations - hope she is home very soon. You'll get great support from here if you need it xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations, Freya is a lovely name and sounds like she is doing well, 3lb 10 is a good weight, my lo was 33+4 and weighed 3lb 11 he was in nicu for 17 days, like the girls have said once she as established feeding, can control her temp and starts to gain weight and breathing ok she will be home. xx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! I had Molly at 29 weeks due to pre eclampsia, and she weighed 2lb 4oz. She weighed 4lb 10oz when she came home - a month before her due date! it doesnt sound like Freya will have to stay there too long - sounds like she is doing brilliantly.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Many congratulations!!

My daughter Brooke was also born at 32 weeks due to pre eclampsia. Brooke weighed only 2lb 4oz when she was born as she also had growth restriction in the womb.

Brooke was in scbu for 5 weeks, and FINALLY came home on March 5th weighing just 3lb 7oz. She was due on March 22nd so she did really well to escape before then!!

The main criteria was for her to be breathing well (with or without the support of low-flo oxygen, to be maintaining her own body temperature, feeding well and on demand. The nurses also wanted to see us caring for Brooke to make sure we could cope with such a tiny baby, so I made sure I was there for nearly 17 hours a day in SCBU towards the end, just doing every single thing I could. Exhausting YES-as Pre eclampsia is a bugger to get over :winkwink: but sooooo rewarding.

Many, many congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous little girl and I look forward to seeing a few updates on her progress.

Take care and try to rest as much as you can. xx


----------



## CazH

Congratulations hun you must be one proud mummy. Having a early baby is so emotionally draining and they do not lie when they say it is a rollercoaster ride one day you and baby are up the next you come crashing down. Just take each day as it comes and keep positive.

I had Freddy at 27 weeks and he came home weighing 3lb 12ozs, he was at the hospital for 9weeks altogether, the things they were concerened about was his temperature bein maintained, him feeding ok from me. Luckily we had no probs with breathing so we didnt have to worry about oxygen thank god.

Keep well and enjoy your time with your little miracle! Just aim for her due date and they normally come home before but dont be alarmed as some do come home later if they are being big pickles!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## morgan2412

Thanks for all your replies and your congratulations.

Everything sounds postitive and Freya seems to be doing everything right to get herself home. She has never needed any oxygen and and she is doing well on her feeds through a drip. She is now back up to the weight that she was when she was born as she lost some at first. 

It is difficult especially to think that she will not be home for Christmas so it is a rollercoaster ride of emotions as I know she is in the best place. Trying to not do to much as still very sore from C Section and I don't want to end up back in hospital as I am still on tablets for blood pressure.


----------



## Foogirl

Congratulations!

I don't think there is ever a hard and fast rule. Many units to seem to have a "magic" weight, but this varies so much from unit to unit and I'm not sure why.

Abby was born at 29 weeks weighing 3lbs 7oz and came home after 6 weeks. She had needed minimal support with oxygen or breathing, we just had to wait until she had her feeding sorted. It took 5 weeks for her feeding tube to come out and she was home a week later.

When it comes to weight, the unit Abby was in seemed more concerned that she constantly gained weight rather than hitting any target. Other babies went home lighter than she did, some went home heavier. Abby was just over 6 lbs when we took her home.

As the others have said, it will happen when it happens, assume she's there until her due date, but get everything ready for her at home so you can welcome her when she's ready.

I think we asked this question about two dozen times in the first couple of weeks, it certainly went much faster when we stopped worrying about it.


----------



## Foogirl

morgan2412 said:


> It is difficult especially to think that she will not be home for Christmas so it is a rollercoaster ride of emotions as I know she is in the best place. Trying to not do to much as still very sore from C Section and I don't want to end up back in hospital as I am still on tablets for blood pressure.

I always thought one of the advantages (although understandably many find it hard to look at it as a positive) is that you have the opportunity to recover properly. Get plenty of rest and look after you. Try to enjoy christmas as much as you can. Look forward to the New Year when Freya will be home, hopefully before you expected her:thumbup:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Foogirl said:


> morgan2412 said:
> 
> 
> It is difficult especially to think that she will not be home for Christmas so it is a rollercoaster ride of emotions as I know she is in the best place. Trying to not do to much as still very sore from C Section and I don't want to end up back in hospital as I am still on tablets for blood pressure.
> 
> I always thought one of the advantages (although understandably many find it hard to look at it as a positive) is that you have the opportunity to recover properly. Get plenty of rest and look after you. Try to enjoy christmas as much as you can. Look forward to the New Year when Freya will be home, hopefully before you expected her:thumbup:Click to expand...

I completley agree. I tried to (and certainly did!) WAAAAAAAY too much after Brooke's birth (bearing in mind Id been in Intensive Care for just under a wk before moving to the ward!) and I actually ended up passing out at her incubator twice because I just wasnt resting. They threatened to keep me in again and that was enough to make me stop and rest.

It IS heartbreaking, not having her where you should have. But, as FooGirl said, just put some energy into making sure everything is just perfect for your princess and do everything you can to be there for her. she needs you well, too!

Hang in there chick. Freya sounds just like Brooke RE the no oxygen thing!
Clever Girl Freya! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## morgan2412

Thanks Foogirl. I have already told myself never to ask when she will be coming home, just take one day at a time...tbh its everyone else that keeps asking me constantly everday.

xx


----------



## morgan2412

I know DonnaBallona she is being very good and making me her dad and big brother very proud

x


----------



## Foogirl

morgan2412 said:


> Thanks Foogirl. I have already told myself never to ask when she will be coming home, just take one day at a time...tbh its everyone else that keeps asking me constantly everday.
> 
> xx

Oh this wound me up. I just used to tell people, "she's already shown she will do things her way, she'll be home when she is good and ready"


----------



## DonnaBallona

Foogirl said:


> morgan2412 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Foogirl. I have already told myself never to ask when she will be coming home, just take one day at a time...tbh its everyone else that keeps asking me constantly everday.
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh this wound me up. I just used to tell people, "she's already shown she will do things her way, she'll be home when she is good and ready"Click to expand...

Exactky Foogirl :thumbup:

I STILL tell people now that Brooke wasnt poorly when she was born, she just couldnt wait to get out because she was bored!!! she's such a wriggler now :flower: It usually gets a chuckle.


----------



## Foogirl

DonnaBallona said:


> Exactky Foogirl :thumbup:
> 
> I STILL tell people now that Brooke wasnt poorly when she was born, she just couldnt wait to get out because she was bored!!! she's such a wriggler now :flower: It usually gets a chuckle.

Nice one!:thumbup:

I did feel a little guilty. I did keep telling her I just couldn't wait to meet her. Do you think she heard me....:blush:


----------



## morgan2412

The same with Freya. She was always a mover when I was carrying her and then she finally just decided to just arrive. I have just been to see her now and she is off all fluids and having 2hrly feeds of 21ml, so quite rightly she is doing things in her own time and pace.

x


----------



## Foogirl

morgan2412 said:


> The same with Freya. She was always a mover when I was carrying her and then she finally just decided to just arrive. I have just been to see her now and she is off all fluids and having 2hrly feeds of 21ml, so quite rightly she is doing things in her own time and pace.
> 
> x

wew, 2 hourly feeds! That's brilliant! Well done Freya.


----------



## embojet

Sounds like Freya is doing brilliantly, 2 hour feeds already!!


----------



## AP

21mls every 2 hours is VERY good!

Jeez, took us forever to get to that much!


----------



## morgan2412

She took the milk for the first time from a bottle today. Got it in her mouth straight away and she was sucking away. They have decided to do one bottle feed, one drip feed so she doesn't get to worn out, she is doing well. It was soooooooo nice giving her her first bottle.

x


----------



## premmiemum123

Wow sounds like she is doing really well..x


----------



## Foogirl

morgan2412 said:


> She took the milk for the first time from a bottle today. Got it in her mouth straight away and she was sucking away. They have decided to do one bottle feed, one drip feed so she doesn't get to worn out, she is doing well. It was soooooooo nice giving her her first bottle.
> 
> x

Oh ho, on the final stretch now. Once those bottle feeds are flowing, there's no stopping them.:thumbup:


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie was allowed home after about just under 3 weeks (she was born at 34 weeks exactly). She only weighed 4lbs 1oz when she was allowed home :thumbup:. xx


----------



## KZD

Congrats on the 'bonus time' with ur LO... :)

It's not the weight they're concerned w/..I believe it's the coordination of being able to eat, breath and swallow at the same time and of course, the li'l one's breathing is what they look for


----------



## Giulia

Congratulations on your baby girl. 
I had 32+2 week twin girls in September due to pre eclampsia who have just enjoyed their first Christmas at home. They were born 3lbs 10oz & 3lbs 12oz and left hospital exactly 5 weeks later. The Neonate unit didn't have any weight criteria to get them home (they were discharged at 4lbs 4oz & 5lbs 7oz), they focused on being able to feed either by bottle or breast exclusively without any tube feeds, steadily putting on weight, being able to maintain their temperature and no apnoea incidents.
Try and look after yourself as best you can in these early weeks, I found I took a while to get over pre eclampsia and I was so focussed on spending time with babies and trying to get them home I didn't really take care of myself.
My best advice as she is approaching what would have been her due date is to do as many of her feeds in the unit as you can without wearing yourself out. The staff need to see that you are capable of feeding & looking after her by yourself before they will discharge her.
My girls left hospital at what would have been 37 weeks gestation and aside from being smaller than other three month old babies they are perfect and have no lasting effects from being born at 32 weeks.

Good Luck x


----------



## morgan2412

Hi Everyone. Not been on lately due to Christmas and juggling time between going to the hospital and giving my little boy a good christmas to. Manic!!! But I have some good news. Freya is coming home tomorrow. She is now taking 2oz every four hours and they are more than happy for her to leave the hospital. I am going there today to speak to them about care for her after she has left. Its so nice to think she will be home for New Years. Thank you for all your words of advice and encouragement to be strong and also to look after myself which is what i tend to do.x.


----------



## AP

Congratulations!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

You must be sooooooo happy! What a tough cookie! :hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

fantastic news what a great start to the New Year xx


----------



## littleblonde

congratulations hun. My friend has her baby at 32 weeks in noveber as her waters broke. He went home at 35 weeks. They kept saying she would be there till her due date.


----------



## mummy_mi

Congrats!!

It isnt totally the same situation but near to so here's what happened with us.

I had Chloe on 25 Oct at 32 weeks + 5 days due to pre-eclampsia and had a c-section, she was 2lb 8oz and was breathing on her own from the start, she had no jaundice or any other complications the whole time she was in special care. We were always told from the start that not to expect her home until at least her offical due date, 15 Dec, and that any sooner then that would be a bonus but not to get our hopes up in case she had any set backs.

But anyway, she had her IV out after just under a week, her oxygen saturation, foot monitor and all other leads and monitors off after 2 weeks, at 3 weeks she was bottle feeding (we had issues with latching on and she was pulling out her nasal tube nearly 4 times a day so we decided to go with bottle feeding), at 3 and a half weeks she was in an open cot and at exactly 1 month old she came home.

The criteria we were given for bringing her home was that she had to be breathing on her own, feeding well (either breast or bottle) and able to maintain her own temperature (so the temp was gradually reduced in the incubator and she had to keep herself at a stable temp and then she was allowed to be moved into an open cot when the incubator temp was turned down to 28 and she was still keeping herself warm). There was no ideal weight requirement, just as long as she was gaining well (she never lost any weight at all, but then at 2lb 8oz I guess she didnt have any spare to lose!).

Hope this helps, oh and we were able to stay the night with her before she was discharged in a special parents room, for us to get used to her at nighttime and to make sure we were okay with everything.

And as an update, chloe is now 9 weeks old and is 5lb 5oz :)

If you want to chat at all or have any questions then send me a pm 

Hugs

Edit: oh I just read your update, even more congrats!! We have a neonatal nurse that comes and vists us, at first twice a week but now once a week, I'm sure you'll have something similar, have a fantastic new year and big hugs to your little star!


----------

